# Next update features/fixes



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Some info about the next release (from http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33676466-general-tivo-discussion-part-2-a-page-330.html)


Improved 1080i up scaling improving the picture quality.
HDMI connection reliability fixed
Info button now provides programme information in guide and mini guide
SCART aspect ratio corrected

Express Series Link - You can set your series links in a flash 
Padding - Automatic padding around the start and finish of new recordings and series links (doesn't change existing series links) _(apparently not soft padding)_
Multi-tap text entry - You can now search using the number buttons on your remote, just like texting on your mobile phone
More flexible parental control - If you don't want to be asked for your PIN when you're playing a recording from My Shows, you can now switch it off
Skippable playlists - Full skipping functionality for Music On Demand playlists will be available
Live Events - Great news! You can now buy a live event on your TiVo box
BBC iPlayer - Full integration of all the content from the BBC iPlayer is now available in the TV Guide, the Catch Up & On Demand menus and in TiVo Search and Browse
PIN access on Apps - You can now control access to Apps and Games
YouTube app - The YouTube app has been given a whole new look with more videos than ever and now supports HD quality video
TiVo Buddy App - Just after we launch the new code you'll be able to download this great new tool from the Apple App Store. If you connect your wireless router to the TiVo box with a cable you'll be able to control many features from your iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice.. sounds like they've been listening.

No Tivo->Tivo networking though


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Access via the ipad app may mean its "turn on time" for other netowrk port features too 
(the above isn't a complete list)

No mention of selectable channels for wishlists (like Channels-I-Receive or by favourites) 
wishlists remain partially broken for me until that's added.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Ability to SWITCH PIN OFF!!!!!!!

Bring it on!!


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Clicking the link gets me nothing. When can we expect this?


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

All sounds good, when is it going to be released?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

cableforum deleted the post (and seems to be down anyway), but digitalspy got a copy first. http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1538474

They're talking about 'before christmas' now.. which IMO is pretty glacial development for a 'flagship' product - but at least we're getting it.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> cableforum deleted the post...


Actually it was deleted by the person who posted it.


----------

